# Forestry Services In Northern Ireland



## Enduro SX (Oct 18, 2004)

http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5764


----------



## JBone (Jul 22, 2004)

Enduro SX said:


> http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5764


Thats unbelievable! I live in Edinburgh, and let me tell you Glentress and Innerleithen are cleaning up down in the Borders, I heard it was the biggest draw for visitors in the entire Border region, including all other tourist attractions. An exaggeration maybe, but both sites are definitely generating significant revenue for the area. I cannot understand why forestry commission people would turn their backs on this.

It seems like a win-win situation for everyone: MTBikers stop illegally cutting up the Forestry commission land and start riding well-made legal trails, if the trails are good enough then massive numbers of riders start visiting the area, generating tourist revenue etc etc. WTF happened? Its not even that big an investment needed in the first place, we're not talking about building a new motorway here.


----------



## kelesis (Jun 6, 2004)

Tiff here.

Another NI Mtber whos to say the least a bit pissed off.

Its a disgrace mate. Thats why we all go over to scotland. Stena line even have special MTB deal on for thier ferrys. We make up a whole segment of the market just by frequently going to scotland to ride


----------



## Graemeelliott (Jul 7, 2005)

*NI trails*

Hi edinburgh based as well.
Originally from Norn Iron
Glentress visitor numbers are up from about 100000 pre trail days to about 250000 per year
so guess thats an additional 150000 per year
that does make it biggest attraction in the borders
7 stanes brought 3.6 million quid into the area last year 
projected to rise to 6 million

its not a problem with money
CAAN have raised 2 million to build trails on FS land however FS won't agree


----------

